# 20 year old ride, 20 year old bike, 42 year old fat guy.



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Well i havnt posted a ride report before so bear with me and my poor spelling. LOL LOL LOL After a hard year last year battling a health issue that kept me off the bike, i was really looking forward to this year. I had gotten started in riding back in 1989 while living in Dover De working for the Air Force. So after i had moved from there in 1999 i really hadnt been back to ride at all, even though i only lived an hour away. 

So this last winter i decided that i wanted to do a ride thru my old stomping grounds, but i wanted to do it on something from the time period. So i had the Specialized Allez Carbon from a few years before but it didnt have the period components on it. Along came a ebay auction for the full 600 Ultegra STI group which had every part i wanted in teh sizes i needed. I got it all, Handlebars, stem, crank, BB, brakes, Sti, Ft der, rear der, for 200.00. It was a steal because under the dirt and grime were fantastic components that were almost brand new. However i kept the unique headset, (Bonus Points if you know it, Big Bonus Points if you have the actual wrenches to work on them)


































SO i drove to dover and parked at a safe place to start my ride. So how much has my route changed in the nearly 10-15 years since i rode it? Well right around dover there was a bit of new construction, and traffic was a bit heavier than i remember. However 3 miles out of town i was like i was transported back in time 15 years. The roads were exactly the same, the houses, the Amish, everything. Talk about stepping into the way back machine. My route was due west out of dover to a small town called marydel, then back to dover. The winds were kind and i had a tail wind going out which changed when i did and i flew back at 25mph with very little effort.


























I included pictures of a small church that i must have passed a million times when i lived there and never stopped and took a look. Turns out it is one of the oldest methodist churches in the US. Beautiful area, all farm fields with trees around the edges. Dead flat, about 34 feet of vertical climbing for a 30 mile run. LOL LOL LOL 


















Lastly i have to say, being on that bike, on those old roads, it really took me back 20 odd years to my youth. I honestly felt like i was 20 again, working at the base, It was hard to believe that all those years had gone by because for a moment it seemed like just a moment ago, not 20 years. Yea i know im being silly but when you have been riding over 20 years it just normal to have a few ghosts in your closet. 

Ok, enjoy the pictues, i will be heading down there again soon because it was such a good time. BTW the last picture is me with my puppy, Thor, who loves water as it turns out. Not bad for a 11 month old furry pain in the butt. LOL LOL LOL
Bill


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

cool story! I like your berner!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great report...what were the temps?

BTW, I have those wrenches......


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great report...what were the temps?
> 
> BTW, I have those wrenches......


Why did I know that...


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

OPPS, 61 degrees and sunny. An absolutly perfect day to ride a bike. 

Yep those wrenches are darn special, and i love breaking them out on people who claim to be "old" mechanics and see if they know them, Most dont. 

Bill


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great report...what were the temps?
> 
> BTW, I have those wrenches......


I'm betting that they are not covered in dust. :wink:


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Great report. 

Yes, I have not seen those wrenches for a long long time.....wow...you just brought me back to 1985 when I used to fiddle with those wrenches on my bike's head set.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

At some time it looks like someone took a crescent wrench to that headset..... :mad2:

Should have dropped by the house and borrowed my wrenches. 

BTW nice report. :thumbsup:


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

In my defense, the headset had those marks on it when i got.it. Really it did, honest, LOL LOL LOL 

Bill


----------



## kvojr (Jul 17, 2007)

Beautiful Berner! I have a Berner cross, wonderful dogs.

Nice bike and ride report too!


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*nice x 3*

nice bike
nice ride
nice dog


----------

